# How to tactfully ask for a BJ????



## dudeman1

Years ago, with my ex, I once asked for a BJ while we were in the mood. She got a little miffed, but complied and said not to ask, as that is something she should decide to give. We were young, but I never verbally asked again , found different ways.

Now that I'm married, I still have that little tiff in my mind. My question is anyone know of a tactful way to ask for a BJ? My wife likes to give them, but I only get them once in a blue moon. I, on the other hand, love giving her orals, and she loves them.

I'm just looking for another way to ask without actually saying, "can I get a BJ?" <- makes me feel like a 15yr nerd on a date🤣


----------



## SockPuppet

Feel like that 15year old nerd. You never know till you try. Dont let past experiences prevent you from asking a simple question to your wife.

MAN-UP cool style.


----------



## that_girl

My husband never asks, but I don't expect him to. He just starts inching up to my mouth LOL I love it...If he asked, that would be weird.

But if he TOLD me, then that's hot.

"Suck my....." is usually what I like, LOL.


----------



## PBear

I think the approach you're looking for is to waggle it at her, and say "Hey baby! It's not going to suck itself, you know?"

Let us know how that works for you, k?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

My H normally uses ermm _body language_ I guess you'd call it. When we're both revved up, he might give me a verbal cue/instruction like "Go get the honey" and I know what he has in mind. He might tell me he wants my mouth wrapped around him. Or maybe he'll say, "Come give me a kiss" but it's in a sexy, playful tone that I understand. Occasionally I might play naive and start kissing his mouth and give him the innocent eyes, before eventually dropping to my knees. Usually he gives the physical cues though.


----------



## ren

I want a blowjob. That's as tactful as it gets. For some reason asking rarely is answered with a yes and when it is the quality is utterly lacking. Telling works far better, just do it playfully in the moment and don't act bothered if you get rejected.


----------



## Cristian Luca

How to ask her "tactfully" for a BJ ? :rofl:

Yeah, here is what you need to do.


First time heat her up.
Get out of bed, near the bed, you standing.
Command her to come to you (she has to stay almost on the edge of the bed)
Grab her by the head, preferably from the back of her head. Most women love that.
Hold her tight and look into her eyes and command her: "suck it".
Move her head until you penis is inside her mouth pleasing you.

P.S. Some women might complain at first, but they eventually learn to love it. Damn society that we live in, women are afraid to even be submissive. So sad ...

Remember, In bed, she is your slu_t. Behave like it.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Cristian Luca said:


> How to ask her "tactfully" for a BJ ? :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, here is what you need to do.
> 
> 
> First time heat her up.
> Get out of bed, near the bed, you standing.
> Command her to come to you (she has to stay almost on the edge of the bed)
> Grab her by the head, preferably from the back of her head. Most women love that.
> Hold her tight and look into her eyes and command her: "suck it".
> Move her head until you penis is inside her mouth pleasing you.
> 
> P.S. Some women might complain at first, but they eventually learn to love it. Damn society that we live in, women are afraid to even be submissive. So sad ...
> 
> Remember, In bed, she is your slu_t. Behave like it.


Are you joking? Most women do not like to be treated like prostitutes. If my husband commands me to blow him, he gets nothing. I don't think a husband should even have to ask for a BJ; the wife should provide them. Same goes for hubbies.


----------



## that_girl

LOL I like being treated like a prostitute...he's my beyotch too in bed. He doesn't grab my head but he can be pretty aggressive. lol.

:rofl:


----------



## FirstYearDown

I said "most women", not all. 

Aggression can be fun, but only to a certain point. I am sensitive to being commanded to do sexual things...reminds me of the sexual abuse I have suffered.


----------



## Halien

Usually a gentle push in the right direction is all it takes. She's kissing me face to face, I put a little pressure on the shoulders, and its as easy as that. Works for me too if she's getting impatient with how slowly I'm working my way down... or up (she has goddess legs). Since we make a point of making out every night, the subtle body language is the key for understanding if either of us want it to go all the way.


----------



## Enchantment

Wow. I can't say I agree with some of the more aggressive suggestions, but that would just be me. 

You have to feel out your wife, I think, and see what happens when you approach her in different ways. Obviously, some women like the more dominant, he-man approach while others would be completely turned off by that.

Don't push it too much - just make it more light-hearted and be good natured about it. If it doesn't happen, then don't get bent out of shape as that just reinforces or starts to create an aversion in your wife to the act. Be persuasive, not coercive with her.

Being a husband that a wife loves and respects also goes a long way toward having a wife that will want to do things that please you.

Best of luck.


----------



## joe kidd

I just shake it around her face until she gets the hint. Of course she expects some oral in return. I'm all about fair trade.


----------



## pidge70

joe kidd said:


> I just shake it around her face until she gets the hint. Of course she expects some oral in return. I'm all about fair trade.




OMG!!! Killing me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd

pidge70 said:


> OMG!!! Killing me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The truth is funny sometimes.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Enchantment said:


> Wow. I can't say I agree with some of the more aggressive suggestions, but that would just be me.
> 
> You have to feel out your wife, I think, and see what happens when you approach her in different ways. Obviously, some women like the more dominant, he-man approach while others would be completely turned off by that.
> 
> Don't push it too much - just make it more light-hearted and be good natured about it. If it doesn't happen, then don't get bent out of shape as that just reinforces or starts to create an aversion in your wife to the act. *Be persuasive, not coercive with her.*
> 
> *Being a husband that a wife loves and respects also goes a long way toward having a wife that will want to do things that please you.*
> 
> Best of luck.


:iagree::iagree: My husband gets all the sex he could want, because he treats me like gold.


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot

Well. Have you asked her how she wants to be asked/cajoled/whatever into giving it up?


----------



## tacoma

I just usually whisper in her ear "get on your knees"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane

If you've discussed in a non-charged situation how you'd really like her to do this (and she hasn't told you that it won't happen while you have a hole in your arse) and you aren't dirty / stink like a week-dead rat, then if moving herself and you that way in the heat of passion don't get you one, she isn't going to. 

You then either:
1 accept this;
2 find out why she won't and either put it right or decide if it's the hill you want to die on.


----------



## discouraged1

FirstYearDown said:


> Are you joking? Most women do not like to be treated like prostitutes. If my husband commands me to blow him, he gets nothing. I don't think a husband should even have to ask for a BJ; the wife should provide them. Same goes for hubbies.


So what would you do if your husband refused to go down on you and really didn't ask for or care if you ever gave him a BJ?


----------



## heartsbeating

Enchantment said:


> Wow. I can't say I agree with some of the more aggressive suggestions, but that would just be me.
> 
> You have to feel out your wife, I think, and see what happens when you approach her in different ways. Obviously, some women like the more dominant, he-man approach while others would be completely turned off by that.
> 
> Don't push it too much - just make it more light-hearted and be good natured about it. If it doesn't happen, then don't get bent out of shape as that just reinforces or starts to create an aversion in your wife to the act. Be persuasive, not coercive with her.
> 
> Being a husband that a wife loves and respects also goes a long way toward having a wife that will want to do things that please you.
> 
> Best of luck.


:iagree:

I feel completely loved and respected by my H and in turn I'm more than willing and enjoy giving him oral pleasure. He's also considerate to the mood I/we're in. It's a fairly new thing for him to use verbal cues and instruction with me, which was partly related to conditioning about how he should treat his wife. Eye contact and touch is the main communication but I personally love when he tells me what to do. He's learned what I like in given moments and I've helped with that by telling and encouraging him.


----------



## Catherine602

Halien said:


> Usually a gentle push in the right direction is all it takes. She's kissing me face to face, I put a little pressure on the shoulders, and its as easy as that. Works for me too if she's getting impatient with how slowly I'm working my way down... or up (she has goddess legs). Since we make a point of making out every night, the subtle body language is the key for understanding if either of us want it to go all the way.


This is it. I think it is a bad idea to ask, its like you're asking Mommy for a cookie, not sexy. I think Halien suggestion is perfect. When a woman is all worked up and feeling good, she is more open to many things.

The mistake some men make is to ask a woman cold to do a bj. I really don't understand why that seems like a good idea. My husband gives to me and then I take care of him, it is not too difficult to feel enthusiastic when I'm happy.

I think that when you want a bj take care of her orally first and then use body language to let her know that you would like the same. 

Get her worked up and then wave it in front of her face, She will not be able to resist. :corkysm60:


----------



## WayTooAverage

Just ask for it nicely. Or you can say "I'll kiss you down there if you kiss me down there." There are a lot of ways to ask for it...


----------



## Created2Write

that_girl said:


> My husband never asks, but I don't expect him to. He just starts inching up to my mouth LOL I love it...If he asked, that would be weird.
> 
> But if he TOLD me, then that's hot.
> 
> "Suck my....." is usually what I like, LOL.


:smthumbup: I totally agree with this, especially the last bit.


----------



## Atholk

"I want you to suck me."


----------



## Created2Write

that_girl said:


> LOL I like being treated like a prostitute...he's my beyotch too in bed. He doesn't grab my head but he can be pretty aggressive. lol.
> 
> :rofl:


I agree! :smthumbup:Yup yup.

I love being treated like a prostitute. And I.....oh man.....LOOOVE when hubs grabs my hair. Makes me lose myself. Mmmm....


----------



## PBear

Atholk said:


> "I want you to suck me."


I'd go with this! And I know it would work with my GF too.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write

BTW, I think it's totally possible to be aggressive with your spouse while also being loving.


----------



## that_girl

Created2Write said:


> BTW, I think it's totally possible to be aggressive with your spouse while also being loving.


For sure. If it wasn't for the trust and intimacy that we have, it wouldn't be ok with me. But we're into that stuff.

I like when he chokes me too. lol. You'd never know it from looking at us. But like I said, we have trust and he's NEVER hurt me or be cruel when doing it.


----------



## Created2Write

I've yet to be choked, gagged or bound/tied up. I'm excited for those days though. lol.


----------



## golfergirl

Blow me b**ch! No just kidding - from a sick joke or a movie - just thought it was funny! Ignore me! Carry on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwoDogs

My ex's joke (or maybe not?) line was, "Put your lipstick on my dipstick". 

I'm not recommending that one!


----------



## FirstYearDown

discouraged1 said:


> So what would you do if your husband refused to go down on you and really didn't ask for or care if you ever gave him a BJ?


I would not have married him in the first place.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter

My H usually says something along the lines of "You know what feels really good?" in a seductive tone and he then continues with "when you are sucking on my ...." also "you are SOO good at giving me head" things like that. It really depends on what your wife is like. Oh and sometimes just to be funny he says "want to see how fast you can get me off with your mouth?" LOL but again depends on how the both of you approach these kinds of things. Good Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discouraged1

FirstYearDown said:


> I would not have married him in the first place.


So what if he changes.... doesn't want to do it after you are married?


----------



## oh_henry_oh

Ask. And don't be ashamed. Look at our organization, that it's safe (God didn't have to make that so.) 

All that we know is that this is legitimate sex, just as vaginal sex is. 

Just be clean, go to her right after you shower.

I used to get BJ's, sometimes, several times a day. That woman loved me and did it because she knew I liked 'em. 

She was a real prude, no making out at midnight on the beach in Bermuda on our honeymoon. And I wasn't even asking for sex, just to hug.

But everything else, wow! She knew I liked her in leotards, she'd put them on, come to, sometimes, I'd be working at my desk, and she'd simply take me.

That went on year after year. But eventually she became too disabled to do much of anything. We had been told her disease would likely worsen and it did.

My advice to you is to let your wife know that you love her. Make her important to you.


----------



## FirstYearDown

discouraged1 said:


> So what if he changes.... doesn't want to do it after you are married?


My husband stopped going down on me for a while. I voiced my displeasure and kept giving blow jobs, always asking my hubby if he enjoyed them. When my husband said yes, I would say: "Glad you enjoy it. I would enjoy some oral too." 

He became uncomfortable with the amount of masturbation and cunnilingus porn I was watching, so hubby hid my vibrator and started going down on me again. :smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown

Created2Write said:


> I agree! :smthumbup:Yup yup.
> 
> I love being treated like a prostitute. And I.....oh man.....LOOOVE when hubs grabs my hair. Makes me lose myself. Mmmm....



If you and thatgirl were forced to suck _at the age of seven_...trust me, too much aggression would be a turn off. 

Laugh at me all you like...you have no idea what I have survived and how it affected me. I am very lucky that I can still enjoy sex and trying different things.


----------



## that_girl

FirstYearDown said:


> If you and thatgirl were forced to suck _at the age of seven_...trust me, too much aggression would be a turn off.
> 
> Laugh at me all you like...you have no idea what I have survived and how it affected me. I am very lucky that I can still enjoy sex and trying different things.


No one is laughing at you. :scratchhead: Your preference and experience and situation is yours. We were just saying that we do like what we like. There is a time and place for everything. I love rough, dirty, aggressive sex, and sweet love making. It just depends. AND I can only have this aggressive sex with my husband because I trust him-- first man I've ever trusted sexually because of my sexually abusive past.


----------



## Sawney Beane

dudeman1 said:


> Wife likes to give them, but i only get them once in a blue moon. I on the other hand love giving her oral, and she loves it :smthumbup:


If she only gives them once in a blue moon, your definition of "likes to give them" seems off. She's done it, knows how much you like it, gets plenty from you and still doesn't? Don't ask. Remember the sign in the bar?

"Do not ask for credit as a punch in the face sometimes offends".

If she's not offering, asking won't put it on the table. In fact, chances are the intervals between blue moons will get even longer:rofl:


----------



## FirstYearDown

that_girl said:


> LOL I like being treated like a prostitute...he's my beyotch too in bed. He doesn't grab my head but he can be pretty aggressive. lol.
> 
> :rofl:


You used laugh out loud acronyms and the smilie about something I said.  That is why I felt that you were laughing at my opinion.


----------



## ladybird

Just tell her what you want... it is that simple. She either will or she won't.

Things would be a a lot easier if married couples would tell one another what they want from each other in stead of playing the guessing game.


----------



## Sawney Beane

ladybird said:


> Just tell her what you want... it is that simple. She either will or she won't.
> 
> Things would be a a lot easier if married couples would tell one another what they want from each other in stead of playing the guessing game.


But it isn't as simple as "will or won't". 

It isn't like saying "fancy a meat pie?" and if the other says "no", you go off and please yourself, is it? This is a highly charged situation.

If one partner says no, the refused can start thinking "my partner doesn't love me / is unimaginative / finds me unattractive / doesn't care about my wishes".

The refuser can start thinking "How can they think of me like that? They're perverted / don't respect me / see me as an object".

And what can you get from these? Resentment.

With the greatest respect, for many people it is really *not* that simple.


----------



## kelevra

This morning before work after showering wifey was still in bed, I just walked over to the edge of the bed bobbing up and down in front of her and she was eager to take me in her mouth without a single word being spoken. Just as I was eager to return the favor and arrive to work happy and LATE to start the week. Thanks baby !!!! Great start to the week.


----------



## kelevra

Created2Write said:


> I agree! :smthumbup:Yup yup.
> 
> I love being treated like a prostitute. And I.....oh man.....LOOOVE when hubs grabs my hair. Makes me lose myself. Mmmm....


Love that attitude :iagree::iagree:


----------



## FieryHairedLady

FirstYearDown said:


> If you and thatgirl were forced to suck _at the age of seven_...trust me, too much aggression would be a turn off.
> 
> Laugh at me all you like...you have no idea what I have survived and how it affected me. I am very lucky that I can still enjoy sex and trying different things.


 I am so sorry to hear you were abused. *hugs*


----------



## oh_henry_oh

I notice that the people who come are those for whom these issues are non-issues.

What about the woman who thinks it's dirty, and besides, only ****s and *****s go down on men. What about those women?, I notice they are not logged in.

I used to date (seems like thousands of years ago, now,) and a girl I knew, who used me as her (can I say this?,) as her f*ck-buddy, (she liked getting laid, she refused all my efforts to be in emotional contact, whereas I fell for her.) That girl, she would never do me. Not orally.

Looking back I'm not surprised. Then we were 30. Today we're each in our mid-60's and she never married. She's gotten by with a succession of bf's, all of them f-buddy's.

If I could change a few things about my life, I would have spent more time talking to her. She tried not to be intimate -- sure, she was up for getting laid, but real contact, real intimacy, real love and caring, that wasn't for her. Of course I facilitated her illness by cooperating; No snickers please, I think I'm just realizing that I could have actually been good for her but wasn't.

When I managed, once, to begin a really good conversation, she told me how I f'ed better than the other three men she knew who wanted to take my place.

So yes, my wife, she hasn't had the ability to concentrate, something I never considered, but that just happens to be a crucial element that a woman needs to perform oral sex. At least on me.

I hate things this way. I really do. But I love my wife. I don't cheat, I would never divorce her; 

I have had a small business for almost 40 years. My attorney met her, after a couple of meetings he told me that if I ever decided to divorce my wife that I should send her to see him, because he would represent her against me (that was a joke, he's a good friend.) But that is exactly the impression my wife makes on everyone, literally, everyone who meets her likes her. And guess what!, she loves me. And not just a little either!

I am pretty much her entire world. No one else, nothing else. Just me.

So I have my memories of her from when she was healthy. What an incredible prude she is when we're in public, even today.

But when we're at home, she's smokin!, or at least she was, twenty years ago.


----------



## HaHa

Do you guys ever talk about different fantasies? One of my husband’s biggest ones is getting woken up in the middle of the night with me sucking on him. I do it a few times a week because I know how much he loves it. Maybe you can bring up a talk where you are discussing things you like or fantasies and mention that you would like a BJ?


----------



## Created2Write

FirstYearDown said:


> If you and thatgirl were forced to suck _at the age of seven_...trust me, too much aggression would be a turn off.
> 
> Laugh at me all you like...you have no idea what I have survived and how it affected me. I am very lucky that I can still enjoy sex and trying different things.


I don't recall laughing at you or even addressing you at all. Sexual abuse is very serious and I am very, very sorry you went through it. I was only commenting that sometimes having aggressive sex is fun and doesn't mean there isn't love in the relationship.


----------



## that_girl

HaHa said:


> Do you guys ever talk about different fantasies? One of my husband’s biggest ones is getting woken up in the middle of the night with me sucking on him. I do it a few times a week because I know how much he loves it. Maybe you can bring up a talk where you are discussing things you like or fantasies and mention that you would like a BJ?


:smthumbup:

This is a Sunday morning wake up call in our house. lol.


----------



## chillymorn

hey b---- you take it in the face?

was never really sucessfull for me.

how about mr willy needs some extra loven if you know what I mean.


----------



## monkeyface

Cristian Luca said:


> How to ask her "tactfully" for a BJ ? :rofl:
> 
> Yeah, here is what you need to do.
> 
> 
> First time heat her up.
> Get out of bed, near the bed, you standing.
> Command her to come to you (she has to stay almost on the edge of the bed)
> Grab her by the head, preferably from the back of her head. Most women love that.
> Hold her tight and look into her eyes and command her: "suck it".
> Move her head until you penis is inside her mouth pleasing you.
> 
> P.S. Some women might complain at first, but they eventually learn to love it. Damn society that we live in, women are afraid to even be submissive. So sad ...
> 
> Remember, In bed, she is your slu_t. Behave like it.


wow


----------



## monkeyface

How about kissing her tenderly, up her neck, to her ear and then whispering "God I really want to be in your mouth" 

I'd drop to my knees in heartbeat.


----------



## OOE

Atholk said:


> "I want you to suck me."





monkeyface said:


> "God I really want to be in your mouth"


:iagree:

Or really anything that starts with "I want."

When you say that, you're not asking, you're telling her that you desire her and something she does. HUGE difference.


----------



## nice777guy

So really - in all sincerity and honesty - more women would prefer their husband put it in their face, say something nasty, push you down by your shoulders - than to say - "I would really appreciate a good BJ tonight..."????


----------



## Sawney Beane

Neal Megson said:


> Yerp.
> 
> You might also try this — a bit more risky. Stand with your erection in front of her lips, and say, "Suck it."
> 
> Lots of women get off being told what to do in such crude terms.


And a great many don't. In that case, if you do what you suggest and she grabs your old chap and ties a knot in it, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Sawney Beane said:


> And a great many don't. In that case, if you do what you suggest and she grabs your old chap and ties a knot in it, you only have yourself to blame.


:iagree:
My husband never has to ask for a BJ. I just love giving them.


----------



## monkeyface

nice777guy said:


> So really - in all sincerity and honesty - more women would prefer their husband put it in their face, say something nasty, push you down by your shoulders - than to say - "I would really appreciate a good BJ tonight..."????


As nice as "I would really appreciate a good BJ tonight" sounds it's just not hot! Sound's like you're asking to please pass the potatoes. There are more creative ways of asking that will turn her knees to jelly (very convenient ) and she'll be sooooo more into it!!!


----------



## I'mAllIn

nice777guy said:


> So really - in all sincerity and honesty - more women would prefer their husband put it in their face, say something nasty, push you down by your shoulders - than to say - "I would really appreciate a good BJ tonight..."????


Really - in all sincerity and honesty - YES! It's not nasty, it's manly, and forceful, and HOT!


----------



## Darkhorse

"I would appreciate a BJ tonight" :rofl: No no.

I dunno...my husband usually just tells me (with a look in his eyes and in a deep, sexy voice while we're getting busy) to "suck my ****"  I love it. It's not for everyone, but it sure is for me


----------



## monkeyface

And no, you don't have to be so aggressive about it, not all women respond to that. Just be a little bit sexy and many of us will want to do it! There will be a huge payoff for you if you get her into it, trust me!


----------



## LBG

Personally I go through phases where I'm either really into it, or I'm not. My favorite time to give them is in the shower because it helps keep your mouth moist and it's slippery so much hotter! Oh, and it's more intense for him if he's standing. My hubby usually does physical gestures but if he asks it's something along the lines of, "Will you give him a kiss?" I agree though warming her up a little definitely helps. I become much more open and excited about it when I'm all hot and bothered!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Personally I just get the missus in position and she mouths the chicken automatically =/ 



> I just shake it around her face until she gets the hint. Of course she expects some oral in return. I'm all about fair trade.


LOL that's one way to put it :rofl:

And besides that I never ask her to do it, sometimes I'll just compliment her lovely lips and give her hint, she picks up on it quite well. But personally I don't really like Bjs at all unless I get to taste her as well, so all the while I'm teasing her how much I would love to have a taste in between those beautiful legs of hers.


----------



## steam

I just say "Hey cutie how about one of your world class blowjobs?"


----------



## kingsfan

Catherine602 said:


> This is it. I think it is a bad idea to ask, its like you're asking Mommy for a cookie, not sexy. I think Halien suggestion is perfect. When a woman is all worked up and feeling good, she is more open to many things.
> 
> The mistake some men make is to ask a woman cold to do a bj. I really don't understand why that seems like a good idea. My husband gives to me and then I take care of him, it is not too difficult to feel enthusiastic when I'm happy.
> 
> I think that when you want a bj take care of her orally first and then use body language to let her know that you would like the same.
> 
> Get her worked up and then wave it in front of her face, She will not be able to resist. :corkysm60:


My women doesn't want to be taken care of orally. She uncomfortable about receiving oral due to an incident that happened years ago when she was 14. About the only time I can go down there is when she's had a few to drink, and even then it's for maybe a few minutes maximum.

As such, I don't really have the option of saying 'I'll get you, then you can get me.' 

The reason I 'ask' now is because I've tried some of the things listed in here with no success. Other stuff in this thread, such as 'suck my ****!" just wouldn't fly in our relationship for me or her. As such, it's sort of like the LD husband thread, where you get to a point that you just don't want to expel a lot of enegery trying to get something that you feel inside likely has about 0.2% chance of success. So you ask, get told no, and walk away feeling disappointed but no you spent five seconds of your life on the issue, not a few minutes trying to work up the nerve to give her a hint in bed and risk ruining a good sexual encounter.


----------



## sculley

I can only speak from experience, being asked to preform that turns me off instantly I don't know if it's the same for your wife. I dont know if your wife has had the type of life I did, I was forced to given them when I was younger...It should be something given freely and when they are in the mood for it. And it will be much better quality that way  maybe you should open a conversation with the wife what she likes find out and then kind of slip in your wants and desires as well, if this hasn't already been established...Maybe bring the sex dice to bed or something.


----------



## karma*girl

I think that to be blunt & straightforward with an aggressive tone, you would already need to have great, positive, ongoing communication in your relationship.
It has to be an understanding you both already have.

A wife who doesn't initiate BJ's very often, may respond pretty negatively to, "Suck my ****!" 
..Just might put a bad taste in her mouth, so to speak...for me, it works, because I'm all about knowing exactly what my man wants & I trust him with everything to not take advantage of me...so we can get hard-core sometimes-we BOTH like it. It's playful!

For a couple that may be less open to that, the idea of him seductively saying that he wants her gorgeous lips wrapped around him...THAT could potentially soften her right up..(I love that too..)
You're expressing what you want in a confident, sexy manner without having to ask.
Unfortunately, sometimes asking takes the passion level down a few notches.
Do it once she's all warmed up- I don't know about for other women, but for some reason, as I get more horny, I get more willing to do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

"I would really love if you..." say it with a sexy/romantic smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga

So...no one else observes Fellatio Fridays?

(What? It's a Zombie thread.)


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My hubby grabs the lube, no words. 

I do want a nice clean or showered erhmmm... before I engage in this awesome activity.

My husband is the best!


----------



## karma*girl

Fellatio Friday's?? Nice!!!! I'm going to be introducing this into our joyful repertoire!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

lamaga said:


> So...no one else observes Fellatio Fridays?
> 
> (What? It's a Zombie thread.)


Hmmm...

I still say there is no tactful way to "ask" for head.

It`s either done or not but if you`re asking for it you`ve already thrown tactful out the window.


----------



## lamaga

I agree with you there, Tac -- shouldn't have to ask, either way.


----------



## kingsfan

lamaga said:


> So...no one else observes Fellatio Fridays?
> 
> (What? It's a Zombie thread.)


I do, to bad my wife only observes about two Friday's a year now.


----------



## Aristotle

In the morning, I just cast it over to her side of the bed and start to reel it in real slow. Sometimes I will do a quick little jerk to make it seem a little more life like. Every now and then I get a bite.


----------



## Aristotle

... ouch.


Do you consider 69 a BJ? Go down on her but don't lay between her legs (very rarely will I do this). I will come over top and down, holding both of her legs in my arm pit. I am basically with me legs off to the side of her. As I lick and she moans, I look back and ask her to touch me. Lucky me, I have placed my body in a position that unless she wants to rub my butt, she is going to start milking my penis. I can give her oral why she milks and plays with my guys for at least another 15 minutes, I love being touched. If she still hasn't got off, I will move my way 69, and keep licking. She can either play with it with in her mouth or she can let it skid around her face and poke her in the nose and eyes. Basically, at this point she can either use her mouth to anchor my little guy down and enjoy her orgasm minutes away, or she can let me tease her with my tongue, making 100% sure she doesn't get off, while my penis dangles in her face.

Doesn't fail. I do not consider that a bj though, as for me it feels like foreplay. Fun either way.


----------

